# USB, rallonges et hubs : efficacité.



## frankypop (13 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

je m'apprête à "délocaliser" mes sorties USB au dos de l'iMac pour les installer dans mon caisson de périphériques. Motif : ras le bol de tourner mon mac ou de chercher les trou-trous à l'aveuglette à chaque fois que je branche un périphérique portatif qui a besoin d'un peu de pêche.

J'hésite :
1- je tire une rallonge USB de l'iMac et je mets au bout un hub à alimentation externe
2- Ou bien je tire 4 rallonges du Mac : ça fait plus de câbles, j'aime moins. En plus on m'a parlé de perte de charge avec certains câbles (j'ai environ 2 m de parcours de câble à faire), c'est pourquoi je pense aussi qu'un hub branché sur le secteur serait mieux, mais...

... je n'ai pas de retour d'expérience de l'utilisation de hub sur Imac !

Que me conseillez-vous s'il vous plaît ? Avez-vous des références de matériels éprouvés sur un Imac (rallonges ou hub à alim. externe) ?


----------



## marctiger (13 Janvier 2009)

Le Hub est plus discret et j'en ai 2 avec lesquels je travaille sans problème. 

PS : ils sont directement branché sur le Mac, pas d'alim externe qui pour moi marche moins bien... perte de connectio; et ralentissements.


----------



## frankypop (13 Janvier 2009)

Merci, le hub me va bien mais on m'a dit que pour les périphériques portables gourmands en électricité (genre DD externe sans alim) il pouvait y avoir des problèmes liés à la qualité des câbles utilisés, surtout si ils sont longs (perte de charge) problème évité avec les hubs à alimentation externe, mais je n'en sais rien du tout je n'ai pas expérimenté. 
Dans mon cas j'aurais entre 1.5m et 2 m de câble entre l'ordi et le hub.

Un hub de 4 USB branché sur une des sorties USB du Mac c'est pareil que d'utiliser directement les 4 sorties à l'arrière du Mac ? Le Mac ne voit pas de différence, il ne se retrouve pas surchargé sur un "canal" ou quelque chose comme ça alors que les 3 autres ne sont pas utilisés ?


----------



## marctiger (13 Janvier 2009)

frankypop a dit:


> Merci, le hub me va bien mais on m'a dit que pour les périphériques portables gourmands en électricité (genre DD externe sans alim) il pouvait y avoir des problèmes liés à la qualité des câbles utilisés, surtout si ils sont longs (perte de charge) problème évité avec les hubs à alimentation externe, mais je n'en sais rien du tout je n'ai pas expérimenté.
> Dans mon cas j'aurais entre 1.5m et 2 m de câble entre l'ordi et le hub.
> 
> Un hub de 4 USB branché sur une des sorties USB du Mac c'est pareil que d'utiliser directement les 4 sorties à l'arrière du Mac ? Le Mac ne voit pas de différence, il ne se retrouve pas surchargé sur un "canal" ou quelque chose comme ça alors que les 3 autres ne sont pas utilisés ?



La longueur normale (sans rallonge supplémentaires), ne m'a jamais posé problème, ni le Hub sans alim électrique, mais dans mon cas je suis (malgré la batterie) la plupart du temps (sauf bien sûr déplacement) en alim continue.

Un autre avis serai peut-être  bienvenu pour appuyer ou non mon avis.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2009)

marctiger a dit:


> La longueur normale (sans rallonge supplémentaires), ne m'a jamais posé problème, ni le Hub sans alim électrique, mais dans mon cas je suis (malgré la batterie) la plupart du temps (sauf bien sûr déplacement) en alim continue.
> 
> Un autre avis serai peut-être  bienvenu pour appuyer ou non mon avis.



A mon avis, tu ne dois, en outre, brancher sur ce hub, que des périphériques alimentés, faute de quoi, il y a longtemps que tu aurais connu des problèmes, parce que ce soit sur batterie ou sur alim, tes ports USB ne peuvent fournir que 500 mA.

Pour les hub alimentés, je n'ai pas connaissance de problèmes tels que ceux que tu évoques dans ton premier post, j'en ai trois ici (un USB1 sur l'iMac de ma fille, et deux USB2 sur mon Power Mac, dont un utilisé en USB1), et n'ai jamais connu de problèmes de déconnexion intempestive avec !

Pour les câbles USB, sauf à utiliser des camelottes de mauvaise qualité pas de pertes de charges à craindre, j'en ai même deux de trois mètres pour mes imprimantes, aucun problème avec.


----------



## marctiger (14 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A mon avis, tu ne dois, en outre, brancher sur ce hub, que des périphériques alimentés, faute de quoi, il y a longtemps que tu aurais connu des problèmes, parce que ce soit sur batterie ou sur alim, tes ports USB ne peuvent fournir que 500 mA.
> *
> C'est bien le cas, imprimante, disque externe...*
> 
> ...



Sinon avec les rallonges même de 10 mètres ou plus en alim directe murale, je n'ai jamais constaté de ralentissement ni perte de connexion.

PS: oui, je me suis un peu mélangé dans mon premier post... fatigué. :rateau:


----------



## jcfaggia (14 Janvier 2009)

Pour ma part, sur l'imac 24, j'ai 1 hub alimenté 7 ports ( Macway) + un tapis souris/hub sans alim, provenance pub très flashy, ces deux directement reliés au MAC, sur lesquels sont connectés imprimante, drive dock, scanner, 2 DD externes, tuner eye tv, clavier,  lampe USB à LED, 1 souris filaire pour utiliser Windows par Bootcamp ( BT non reconnu ). Tout ça  fonctionne à merveille.
 J'ai  branché également  un relais secteur alimenté par USB ( bidouille perso)  qui me permet de déconnecter les alims de tout ce bazar automatiquement à l'extinction du Mac y compris   les enceintes.
Sur le 3è port de l'imac, je laisse traîner une rallonge de 30 cm qui me permet de connecter rapidement mon reflex Canon ou tout autre périphérique qui nécessiterait une connexion directe.
C'est fnialement ce que  j'ai trouvé de plus pratique et de plus simple.
Tout n'etait pas connecté quand j'ai pris la photo, c'est fait maintenant.


----------



## frankypop (14 Janvier 2009)

En revanche je ne comprends pas pourquoi pourquoi ton APN ne peut être relié au hub, jcfaggia, est- ce le cas pour tout APN ? Aurais-je le problème avec un Archos 7 (gros baladeur multimédia) qui m'a déjà refusé le port USB du clavier ?


Désolé pour le début de ton post, je me suis gourré de bouton entre "Citer" et "Editer", et m'en suis aperçu trop tard pour le récupérer :rose:


----------



## jcfaggia (14 Janvier 2009)

En fait, c'est par habitude que je connecte ainsi,  mais depuis que j'ai mis  ce hub alimenté de Macway, je m'aperçois que tout passe, ce qui n'était pas le cas avec l'ancien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2009)

frankypop a dit:


> En revanche je ne comprends pas pourquoi pourquoi ton APN ne peut être relié au hub, jcfaggia, est- ce le cas pour tout APN ? Aurais-je le problème avec un Archos 7 (gros baladeur multimédia) qui m'a déjà refusé le port USB du clavier ?




Il a dit qu'il ne le reliait pas au hub, pas qu'il ne pouvait pas le faire. En général, il existe quelques périphériques qu'il est conseillé de relier directement au Mac (une clé USB - WiFi, par exemple), mais je n'ai pas connaîssance de périph qui ne fonctionne carrément pas sur un hub alimenté (nonobstant le fait que certains disques auto-alimentés nécessitent d'utiliser un câble en Y et mobilisent donc 2 prises sur le hub).

J'ai aussi deux "rallonges" avec "base" pour brancher des périphs en direct, sur deux des Mac de la maison, c'est plus pratique qu'une simple rallonge pour poser sur un bureau !


----------



## frankypop (14 Janvier 2009)

Dommage en effet d'avoir coupé le début de mon post : je vous remerciais et disais que vous étiez bien sympas de me faire part de vos expériences ! Tant pis  .

Donc je vais me commander un hub avec alimentation secteur. J'imagine que les modèles se valent vu la simplicité technique, je taperai dans le milieu de gamme.

Encore merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2009)

frankypop a dit:


> Dommage en effet d'avoir coupé le début de mon post : je vous remerciais et disais que vous étiez bien sympas de me faire part de vos expériences ! Tant pis  .
> 
> Donc je vais me commander un hub avec alimentation secteur. J'imagine que les modèles se valent vu la simplicité technique, je taperai dans le milieu de gamme.
> 
> Encore merci.



Perso, je prends des "premiers prix" au supermarché à côté de chez moi, depuis trois ans que j'ai le premier, jamais aucun problème, le second (identique mais d'un an plus récent) me donne toute satisfaction aussi.

Attention, toutefois, il s'agit de hubs "4 ports", pour un "7 ports", il faut vérifier la capacité de l'alim, et là, je pense que l'entrée de gamme est à éviter, car l'alim doit faire au moins 3,5 ampères en sortie, et généralement, ça n'est pas le cas des alim des premiers prix qui sont les mêmes que celles des 4 ports (2 ampères sous 5 volts).


----------



## jcfaggia (15 Janvier 2009)

frankypop a dit:


> Dommage en effet d'avoir coupé le début de mon post : je vous remerciais et disais que vous étiez bien sympas de me faire part de vos expériences ! Tant pis  .
> 
> Donc je vais me commander un hub avec alimentation secteur. J'imagine que les modèles se valent vu la simplicité technique, je taperai dans le milieu de gamme.
> 
> Encore merci.



le mien : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/40...peed-aluminium-adaptateur-secteur-pc-mac.html

Super !


----------



## frankypop (19 Janvier 2009)

Ayest ! j'ai le même !


----------



## LeMero (9 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais ajouter une rallonge USB (Mâle/femelle) entre mon clavier mac et mon iMac. 
Il y a t-il un risque de perte de données avec une rallonge de 3m ?
Si je branche un périphérique extérieur sur le ports USB du clavier, il y a t-il le risque que la longueur du câble du périf' s'ajoute à la longueur de la rallonge USB ? ou alors les ports USB du clavier bénéficie d'un répétiteur de signal ?

Merci d'avance 

LeMero


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2009)

LeMero a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterais ajouter une rallonge USB (Mâle/femelle) entre mon clavier mac et mon iMac.
> Il y a t-il un risque de perte de données avec une rallonge de 3m ?



Perso, et par la force des choses, j'utilise une rallonge de 1,5 m, le seul problème est que de temps en temps, je dois débrancher entre le câble du clavier et la rallonge pour que clavier et souris retrouvent une alimentation électrique, mais c'est assez rare (là, ça fait bien deux mois que ça n'est pas arrivé, mais ça peutr le faire aussi deux fois la même semaine).



LeMero a dit:


> Si je branche un périphérique extérieur sur le ports USB du clavier, il y a t-il le risque que la longueur du câble du périf' s'ajoute à la longueur de la rallonge USB ? ou alors les ports USB du clavier bénéficie d'un répétiteur de signal ?
> 
> Merci d'avance
> 
> LeMero



Le clavier se comporte comme un hub passif, non alimenté, mais qui en plus, consomme environ (avec une souris branchée) 70% de la puissance électrique disponible sur le port (250 mA pour le clavier, et 100 mA pour la souris, donc, il ne faut pas y brancher un périphérique consommant plus de 150 mA. Sur le mien, j'ai mis une clé BlueTooth qui en consomme 100, et tout se passe bien !


----------



## Arlequin (9 Février 2009)

frankypop a dit:


> Un hub de 4 USB branché sur une des sorties USB du Mac c'est pareil que d'utiliser directement les 4 sorties à l'arrière du Mac ? Le Mac ne voit pas de différence, il ne se retrouve pas surchargé sur un "canal" ou quelque chose comme ça alors que les 3 autres ne sont pas utilisés ?




il reste toujours cette question fort pertinente ... étrange que tu n'ai pas réagi plus tôt Pascal


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> il reste toujours cette question fort pertinente ... étrange que tu n'ai pas réagi plus tôt Pascal



J'lavais pas vu !

Bon, 3 canaux, c'est un iMac, donc, faut savoir que trois prises USB, déjà, ce ne sont que deux contrôleurs, donc deux canaux, chacun pour deux prises USB, dont une utilisée en interne par le Mac. De toute façon, l'alternative est simple : on utilise un hub lorsqu'on n'a plus assez de prise USB sur la machine, donc, on se branche en priorité sur le Mac, puis, lorsque là, tout est pris, alors seulement sur le hub !


----------



## Arlequin (9 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'lavais pas vu !
> 
> Bon, 3 canaux, c'est un iMac, donc, faut savoir que trois prises USB, déjà, ce ne sont que deux contrôleurs, donc deux canaux, chacun pour deux prises USB, dont une utilisée en interne par le Mac. De toute façon, l'alternative est simple : on utilise un hub lorsqu'on n'a plus assez de prise USB sur la machine, donc, on se branche en priorité sur le Mac, puis, lorsque là, tout est pris, alors seulement sur le hub !



voilà...

maintenant, faut aussi voir ce qui sera branché sur le hub ! 

Si ce sont des périphériques gourmands en bandes passantes (disque dur par ex.), je conseille de tirer un deuxième cable usb uniquement pour ce DD et garder le hub pour les autres


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> voilà...
> 
> maintenant, faut aussi voir ce qui sera branché sur le hub !
> 
> Si ce sont des périphériques gourmands en bandes passantes (disque dur par ex.), je conseille de tirer un deuxième cable usb uniquement pour ce DD et garder le hub pour les autres



Ben si ce câble est sur une prise USB alimentée par le même contrôleur que celle utilisée par le Hub, tu gagnes que dalle ! En USB, faut pas raisonner "par prise", mais "par contrôleur" !


----------



## Arlequin (9 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben si ce câble est sur une prise USB alimentée par le même contrôleur que celle utilisée par le Hub, tu gagnes que dalle ! En USB, faut pas raisonner "par prise", mais "par contrôleur" !



oui effectivement 

mais comment le savoir ? 

ai eu un hp sous les yeux récemment, et les ports usb étaient distinctement annotés (usb2 et usb2+ si je me souviens bien) pour éviter de surcharger le controleur ... mais sur mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2009)

Informations Système, tu branches un périph différent sur chaque prise, et tu vas y voir à la rubrique USB, lesquels sont sur le même bus !


----------



## Arlequin (9 Février 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Informations Système, tu branches un périph différent sur chaque prise, et tu vas y voir à la rubrique USB, lesquels sont sur le même bus !



ah ben vi forcément..... en oublie les bases... suis fatigué :rose:
bonne soirée


----------

